# Duck hunting in neighborhood @ lake Oconee



## tmiller (Dec 22, 2012)

Sat in a cul de sac in my in laws neighborhood and watched several hundred wood ducks come roost in a retention pond in the middle of the neighborhood. Hmmmm wonder if the HOA would mind if I shot it.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 22, 2012)

better to ask forgiveness than permission when it comes to duck killin right?


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 23, 2012)

Wear your Nike's!

Shoot your limit and run back home!


----------



## tmiller (Dec 23, 2012)

That's what I thought...it's a gated community so it would take the game warden a little while to get in the neighborhood. I could be back at there house and out of my camo before he showed up!


----------



## bunnyhunter (Dec 23, 2012)

What are you waiting on then?


----------



## BenelliBoy75 (Dec 23, 2012)

As long as it's not in the city limits and you can fire a gun on it and you're legally on it, which the retention pond should belong to the development itself not one individual, so with permission from your in laws you'd be good to go.  Green Jeans can't enforce HOA rules.  Talked to one last night about something really close to the same situation just not a retention pond.  I'd go wack em for sure.


----------



## masonbell1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Kill em and run


----------



## The Fever (Dec 23, 2012)

masonbell1 said:


> Kill em and run



Leave a few out in the middle for your neighbors.


----------



## bub commander (Dec 23, 2012)

Shoot that thing!


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Dec 29, 2012)

If ur a good shot u can shoot 3 and get out in no time. Take ur running shoes and haul it outta there you will be good


----------



## Dupree (Dec 30, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Leave a few out in the middle for your neighbors.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

Get you a gamo


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 8, 2013)

steel bbs...


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 8, 2013)

My grandpa used to tell me "it's a lot easier to ask forgiveness than permission"


----------



## Trent0424 (Jan 8, 2013)

If your at the gated communities here there are security guards who patrol regularly. and the GW DOES have authority inside the gates, and most HOA around here are very STIFF, however if it is somewhere you can access off private property that touches it you may be ok if you find who owns that property. Im going to assume dell webb, reynolds, or harbor club. Good luck either way haha


----------

